# Critique my stallion!



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi! Can you critique my stallion? He's registered, 6 years old, and 10hh. His papers are somewhere in my basement, so I can't give you all the info on him....I think he's a Welsh. Am I right? Please critique his confo and see if you can tell me what breed he is. Thanks
Sage


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm hardly any use when it comes to critiquing, but I have to say he's beautiful!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks. We bred him to our miniature last year and the mare miscarried....we weren't going to breed them again but the mare snuck into his stall and....ya lol. Hopefully we'll get a foal thius time


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

Honestly, He has a thick short neck and no balance. IMHO I don't think you shouldbe breeding him for: 1) you don't know what breed he is 2) he doesn't have any where near the conformation to be reproducing 3) the market sucks for decent quality horses now, so if you don't plan on keeping the foals you shouldn't be breeding them. Sorry if this suond harsh but its the truth.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I understand the papers are "buried in the basement", but I would have to think they have been seen at some point (otherwise, how would you know where they were), so how can you not know for certain what breed he is?
That aside, have to agree with Freedom's assessment of the situation.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd rather the truth lol, so thanks. My mom is the one who got the papers from Steel Soldier's seller, and she didn't really look at them before losing them. Her friend has a few goats and an alpaca, experience with horses, and wants a pony/mini just to have around. He doesn't care about confo, and we already told him we'd sell him the foal. His horse died a few years ago, and he wants another now.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

So you are breeding just to breed? That makes me sick!


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

If he wants a horse, just to have one then tell him to goto the local auction and take his pick.There's plenty to choose from, because most of them will end up in a can anyways.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

A lot of people do not want to go to auctions, and that is sadly how it is. . . so if someone wants a foal from her horses, I cannot see the harm - it is not breeding for profit and for the heck of it if someone or she wanted the foal from the two, and imagine most people here did not get their horses from an auction - though you might have gone through a reputable breeder. . .
I have two rescues, and I've helped re-home and rescue quite a few more. You never know what you're getting at an auction, and the health of the horses and history can make them very unsafe for average people, though as a 14 yr vegetarian and rescuer, I wish anyone with real experience would look there and that people who breed would consider rescue as a way to give back to the animals that give them so much, for beginner horse owners or even average owners, what is found at auctions can be dangerous, unhealthy, and unsound to the point the animal does not live up to expectations and end up right back in the same situation. 
That little stallion is a much nicer looking little pony than 95% I've seen go through an auction, and usually, at our auctions, you never seen small ponies and minis because there is a good pet market for them.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

i dont know mini conformation (is he a mini?) but hes cute. I just figured he was so thick because he was a stallion. its good that you found a home for the foal, but you need to be careful with any stallion. there are alot of unwanted foals that way. which is why i wont board my horse anywere near a stallion.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Hate to say, but I would geld him. He is cute, but is not perfect. That is the whole thing, he is cute, which is not a trait I like to see in studs. I like seeing correct, handsome, pretty much perfect studs. I think your little guy would make such a cute gelding though! That is your choice though. Good luck with the foal!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd say he had welsh moutain in him, but he's probably a cross. He certainly isn't a typep welsh, I'd be gelding him personally, his conformation is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

To me he looks a little small for a welsh, dunno though.

If a mare can get to him that easily, then i'd say he could get out too? 
I'd be careful about that.

He's not great, but there's nothing majorly wrong.

Yes, if he was mine, he wouldnt be a stallion. But i dont see a problem with it considering you already have a home lined up for the foal. If the dam is nice then the foal shouldnt be too bad. 
Plus, i take it, its her parents horse? Then really she doesnt have much say in the matter anyway.

Anyway, its not as though they are breeding dozens of horses from him, its one.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Yeah he's definatley a welsh mountain (i live on the welsh border and see them all the time). He's such a cutey! His quarters are small but he's young, they will fill out. Love his colouring too, you dont see many welsh ponies like that, he's almost blue roan


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I would geld him before your mare has her foal...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He isn't that young, he is 10, that's a mature stud. 

As for conformation his legs are...way less than perfect. He is over at the knees, cow hawked etc. I would be calling a vet to set up a gelding, but the is my opinoin.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, personally I wouldn't geld him. ust me, but I wouldn't use him either. 

NO he should not be used as a breeding horse. Although cute - yes - but not a breeding stud.


IF he is your parents horse and THEY want him to breed, you have NO say in the matter. How do I know this? I have a mare my mother wants to breed. 

Her body to legs ratio is BLEH. Very stocky/fat with skinny little legs - not good. And her temperment is terrible, she threw me yesterday. 

So - what I'm saying for the OP - He's cute. cowhocked, and overall bad legs. Amazing colr, very adorable horse. 

Good luck, this could get nasty.. (topic).


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

^If you wouldn't breed him, why wouldn't you geld him?^


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Its unnatural, in my opinion. If he is already 10, then isnt it a teeny bit late to do it now?


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

^Never too late. Lots of good breeding studs are retired and gelded after 20 years.

EDIT: Isn't it more unnatural to have a breeding animal like a stallion intact and penned up, unable to do his "Job?" That would seem almost like torturing him to me. Why not geld him and let him be a sane horse without all the "stallion tendencies" if he'll never be bred (at least a controlled, planned breeding)?

To the OP. He's cute, love his color and that sweet face, but I too would probably geld him if he were mine.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Also a stallion that is not breeding is very prone to cancer of his unit!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My mom's obsessed with him, she loves him. And he's only 5, not 10....but thanks for the advice


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

And Jillyann, we're not breeding just to breed. We have a home lined up for the foal. The mare's a sweetie, and so is the stallion.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

He is cute =] What was trying to be made said, yes you could geld him, but he will still remember the feelings. We have a mini stallion we gelded as soon as we got him, but i have had that pony for 5 years and he still remembers! The vet said he had to be in his late 20's. But, if he was a stallion and got out,that's the trouble. I see your point, but gelding would be best, in case he did get out and decide to get a thrill


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> And Jillyann, we're not breeding just to breed. We have a home lined up for the foal. The mare's a sweetie, and so is the stallion.



What is the intention of having the foal? What will it be used for? If its just going to be a pasture pet, then you are breeding just to breed. Sorry, but thats the honest truth. The people who want the foal can go out to the local adoption shelter, and get a horse/mini who *NEEDS *a home. Again, that makes me sick when people breed because there horse is 'cute'. Breeding minis is MUCH harder then breeding full sized horses, as there are MANY more things that can go wrong! Ughh! People these days.......:?:-evil:


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a question - when did this become a breed debate? This always happens when the word "foal" is mentioned. Or "stallion", all she asked for was OUR opinions on her stallion, and just his conformation. Not his quality.

Yeah, i posted about gelding and blah blah blah, and for that I'm sorry.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay I do reccomend asking you vet the dangers of keeping a non breeding stallion though. Cancer etc. You probably aren't going to believe me but you should talk to your vet then. I'm sure they will offer free advice over the phone.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

He's cute... and as long as you have a home for the foal I think it's alright. Yes, this person should to go adopt a horse that needs a home... in the perfect world people would think like that. However, it's like dogs and cats, people want cute little kittens and puppies, not older companions... even though rescues make 10 times better pets, because they KNOW they were rescued and give you a lot more gratitude, IMO.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

If you were going to keep him a stallion, I would get better fencing so no mares can get in and he can't get out. He is cute, Good luck!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks....

I know a lot of horses that are just 'pasture pets.' What's wrong with a pasture pet?? But ya, this topic really should be about his conformation and what breed you think he is....


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow. Some people always find a way to turn everything in to a fight or go completely off topic. Funny thing is, it is always the same people. 

Last time I checked this was the criquiting board, but apparently some of us can't read.

I can't offer much advice on any of the previously said or his conformation, but he is VERY cute.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

If you'd like to hear what others haven't wanted to say, here it is.

His neck ties in terribly to his chest--low, and thick. His shoulder, one of the main conformational 'points' a judge--or anyone--would look at, is steep. His back seems slightly roached, or plain flat. His LS joint ties in too far behind the point of his hip. His front knees are a train wreck.

But he's a pretty color and has a cute face, and a good temperament. And since there are no other stallions that are cute and good-colored AND have good conformation, he must be bred!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> But ya, this topic really should be about his conformation and what breed you think he is....


I thought maybe a Shetland, he seems a bit too short for a Welsh. Do you remember what was on the papers?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I wasn't starting a fight Tiff, just stating the the horse could be prone to cancer. I already gave my critique on him conformational wise. As to what breed he is...no idea. Don't know enough about ponies to even guess.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

He's Welsh cross. His face screams it, so does his neck. But his legs look like a smaller breed pony.


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

kudos to Mayfieldk


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Ive been reading through this thread and ALL ive been seeing is people tearing her down. She asked for a conformation critique and what you thought his breed was. She did NOT ask for people to tear her down over whether she should breed him or not. Or your thoughts on the foal. She asked for conformation. IMO rescue is not that easy. You have to fill out a crap load of paper work and meet every single standard that they require and even if you meet all of the standards... you still may not get the animal. We tried adopting a dog once and they gave us the ring around. We did everything they asked, provided vet referrences, answered all of their questions and they told us that we couldnt give them the money until we got approved. We call on the day that we were supposed to get "approved" and a gentleman came in WITH the money that morning and took the dog, on site. We had been the first ones to see that dog and were told we would be called first when he was ready to go, well needless to say I will never adopt another animal. That was plain crap. Which is probably why not many people adopt because they make it a headache. Much easier to buy and the animal is "yours" Auctions are a gamble, you never know what your going to bring home. Animal could be lame, sick or drugged.. you never know.. So if she wants to breed her horse to give the foal to the neighbor, what is the harm? The foal is getting a home after all. 

IMO I really dont think his confo is that horrible. Im no expert on it but I've seen alot worse. 

So please lay off of her and stick to the thread. It's not even her horse to begin with it's her mothers and their choice if they want to breed him.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I don't think anyone is trying to tear her down, but it's completely unrealistic to make a post of this fashion and not expect opinions. I agree, some may not be as eloquently put as others, but many people feel it is an obligation to at least inform her of the potential problems involved with a stud and breeding a less then ideal stud.

If someone posted a topic in the critique thread about riding and showed pictures of them abusing a horse by whipping it, would we keep our mouths shut? Of course not. Yes it's a critique thread and she's gotten many comments about his conformation, as well as some suggestions to follow.

People are always going to have opinions and I really find it a bit ridiculous that people post in certain forums and expect to escape them entirely. As responsible horse owners viewing what is nothing short of a train wreck disaster as far as over population goes, you can't expect people to say absolutely nothing. You never know when you're going to encounter the person who simply wasn't aware and is actually grateful for being educated about something they didn't understand.

Anyway, back on topic, adorable little pony and I'd definately say Welsh Mountain. They're tiny little critters, to be classified as Mountain they cannot exceed 12.2hh. They can be quite a bit smaller then that and he definately seems to have classic Welsh characteristics.

I agree with the commentary about him being a stallion, he's cute but he definately doesn't have breeding worthy conformation. I understand your neighbour wants a foal and that's fine, to each their own, but I'd strongly advise gelding him afterwards as it's quite hard to manage a stallion who's not breeding and borderline cruel to boot with the measures you have to take to ensure he does NOT escape and result in a very unhappy neighbour knocking at your door. Also, don't let his short stature fool you, he may be cute but with stallions you never know when they can go off the deep end and severely injure their handled in an effort to get to a mare. I don't find stallions suitable pasture pets whatsoever as they're extremely prone to unpredictable behavior that can result in them being a danger to you, to other horses and even to themselves (going through fences to get to mares).

Anyway that's my two cents, good luck with him!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I honestly didnt think his confo was as bad as it could be... Ive seen some severly messed up ponys...

He def isnt perfect but hes not horrid or anything...as for breed...no clue...

Cute though...an a pretty color to boot! Though im going to have to suggest gelding him also...studs can become big issues as the age...an if not breeding they can get cancer of their "jewels"...no lie...

Good luck with him!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

macabremikolaj said:


> i don't think anyone is trying to tear her down, but it's completely unrealistic to make a post of this fashion and not expect opinions. I agree, some may not be as eloquently put as others, but many people feel it is an obligation to at least inform her of the potential problems involved with a stud and breeding a less then ideal stud.
> 
> if someone posted a topic in the critique thread about riding and showed pictures of them abusing a horse by whipping it, would we keep our mouths shut? Of course not. Yes it's a critique thread and she's gotten many comments about his conformation, as well as some suggestions to follow.
> 
> people are always going to have opinions and i really find it a bit ridiculous that people post in certain forums and expect to escape them entirely. As responsible horse owners viewing what is nothing short of a train wreck disaster as far as over population goes, you can't expect people to say absolutely nothing. You never know when you're going to encounter the person who simply wasn't aware and is actually grateful for being educated about something they didn't understand.


amen!:d:d:d


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> Wow. Some people always find a way to turn everything in to a fight or go completely off topic. Funny thing is, it is always the same people.
> 
> Last time I checked this was the criquiting board, but apparently some of us can't read.
> 
> I can't offer much advice on any of the previously said or his conformation, but he is VERY cute.



If you dont want to hear what I have to say, then don't read it! Its that easy.:lol:


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

hmmm what do i think??

I think you should head on to your home phone, phone the vets and ask them to remove his testicles


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

^^ O.O Wow.. that was rude and uncalled for. I think you need to be a little nicer and actually give a critique... or at least a reason why you don't think he should be left a stud.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> If you dont want to hear what I have to say, then don't read it! Its that easy.:lol:


 
Did I say you? But if you want to be real about it, you can stay on topic and not start stuff. Kthanks.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I so totally agree with baliDoll and Tennesse. I think hes cute, quite the mane on him lol, looks like he has an afro. As long as the foal has a good caring home, whats wrong with that!!


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

I think that there is no need for more low grade stallions on this earth. backyard breeders are doing the horse world no good, the fact that he has not so good conformation has been noted already. he is very cute and would make a lovely gellding. please rethink breeding him in the future and it would truely be a blessing if you gelded him.


----------



## Sootie (Oct 25, 2009)

Honestly? I think he has a cute head but his quite thick neck, even for a stallion, doesn't quite flow or look natural with his back end, if you can understand any of that. From what I can seen from the side on photos he appears to be a little bit cow hocked. In the 1st picture he isn't standing right and from the way hid back legs are spread out It leads me to think that he has poor balance. In the 2nd picture he has dropped his rump. Is this something that he does often? He is cute, but I don't think that is any reason to breed him. I know that you don't have any say in the matter but he would properbly be happier gelded. If he is only aloud to breed once but has to be in a paddock near mares is would be kinder.

As for breed? I was think maybe New Forest with some Shetland. But im no expert on ponies.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry, the pics are really bad. He was fidgeting (pics before breakfast apparently aren't his thing) and the pics r really crappy. ill try to get some better ones


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

If you really want to know what breed he is, why not go dig the registration papers out of the basement. Wouldn't that be the easiest way to answer that question???


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol, actually that's exactly what I'm doing right now. I'm taking a break cuz I've been cleaning up the basement all day. no luck so far


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mayfieldk said:


> His neck ties in terribly to his chest--low, and thick. His shoulder, one of the main conformational 'points' a judge--or anyone--would look at, is steep. His back seems slightly roached, or plain flat. His LS joint ties in too far behind the point of his hip. His front knees are a train wreck.


I agree with this conformation critique. His shoulder is horrible. Very steep. His back end looks like it belongs on a different horse. And his head is cute from the front but very course from the side. Most certainly not a breeding quality animal no matter what breed he might be.

ilovemyphillip, why is it unnatural and bad to geld a pony but you talk about castrating your male goats so there are not more smelly goats around and that is OK? 

I am guessing this boys life would be much better if he was gelded and allowed to go out and play with the other horses. That alone is a good reason to geld.


----------



## Sophia (Jun 30, 2009)

He's adorable, and yes he does look a bit like he has a heavier neck/smaller bum but my welsh mountain pony stallion looks like that too so your guy might be a welsh cross, since he is really small! Maybe a mini/welsh cross? And if the foal is gelded/a mare then it won't have the heavy neck, many welsh stallions have the thick neck.


----------

